# Be more aware of where they're stepping?



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

This is about my Lab, but there are so many knowledgeable people on this forum that I thought I would ask here. My lab has zero sense of where she's stepping or standing. When she jumps on the bed or couch, she almost always lands on top of myself or my fiancé. She's landed on our stomachs, legs, etc. It doesn't matter if they're covered with a blanket or visible. The same thing happens when she jumps off. She has no problem jumping off when she's on us, which often leads to scratches on our legs as she basically uses them as a diving board. Can you teach a dog to be more aware of where they're standing, landing, and jumping from? Any tips would be appreciated. This drives me CRAZY. Reagan and my other dog are both so careful about where they land and where they jump from, but my Lab Didi just doesn't seem to understand. Hopefully there's a way I can help her! (She also has a habit, not sure if related to this or not, where if she's on the bed or couch with me she always lays ON me with at least her front legs and head. I know she likes to be close to me, but I'm not sure if that's a factor in her spatial awareness or not.)


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

My lab is the exact same way. She is always on top of me. And she just jumps up and drapes over me, and off, it's like my legs and stomach are spring boards. 

I don't mind usually, but if she is unusually rude I make her get off and don't allow her back up. If it really irks you, don't allow her on furniture without an invitation. And enforce your space.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

thats the joys of having goofy dogs like labs, boxers, great danes etc.
i house set a boxer. the thing was a nightmare, jumps on you, drools on you, thinks his a baby. teach her distance and respect. let her earn the right to be close to you. sometimes if you deprive a dog of something and make them work towards it they respect it a little more.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Wick steps on your face while you sleeping...he also steps in his poop as he goes (before I can pick it up) so it's a really fun combo


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Our pittie does the same thing. 65 lbs. of dog on your legs/arms/stomach is never fun! I have no advice on how to stop this behavior as this is how Roxy has been ever since she's been allowed on furniture. We've accepted the fact that, even if we make her wait until she's invited on the couch, she will still invade our space. She just has to be ON someone. We don't let her jump up on the furniture when company is over because she does not discriminate when it comes to standing on people!


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I guess I've never really thought of it as a lab/goofy dog thing because my other dog is a lab mix and he's just as goofy but doesn't do it. But I'm glad to see Didi isn't the only one! It doesn't bother me most of the time, but sometimes she's super rough with her landings/jumps. Looks like I'll have to stick with crating her when she gets too rough because it seems like she won't learn!


----------

